# Ready for a decoy quiz?



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

Put the name of the decoy in the pic next to the number. Hint, I messed with the feet in several photos to make it more challenging.

Have Fun!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

:lol: Heres my guess!
1 Flambeau persuaders
2 Real Geese silos(cant tell if they are pro series in the B/W photo  )
3 Outlaw silos
4 Big flock silos??
5 B/F's with avery flocked heads
6 GHG's
7 Actual live birds 8) 
8 Hardcores? Maybe dsds?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Agree except #4, aren't they farm form waddlers?????


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

#4 looks like outlaw silo's i agree with the rest.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I am with dblkluk, but on 7 I think it is dsd


----------



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

1.Flambeau Judge FBs 
2.Real Geese silos
3.Outlaw silos
4.Dave smith decoys FBs
5.Bigfoots with GHG flocked heads
6.GHG canada goose FB
7.Dropzone elites???
8.Hardcore FB Canada Goose


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I agree with dblkluk except #4 i think is Dave Smith Decoys?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

As much as I want to disagree and go against the norm here, I actually agree with dblkluk 100%.


----------



## Aaron1 (Feb 2, 2005)

#4 is dave smiths 8 is hardcore, 7 is the only one i'm not sure on and they might be the big flock silo's. so my list goes
1 flambeau
2 real geese
3 outlaw
4 dave smith
5 bigfoot
6 avery
7 big flock?????
8 hardcore


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

1. Flambeau 
2. Real geese 
3. Outlaw 
4. Dave Smith decoys
5. Bigfoot 
6. Green Head Gear 
7. Live birds
8. Hardcore


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

J.D. got it perfect. Thanks for playing guys.


----------

